# Hoof issues



## Stang7222 (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm only 2 month into being a goat owner and I've run into an issue with hooves.  I tried soaking in Epsom salt and treating with hoof n heel for 3 days but all that seemed to do was cause pain.  Today I tried spraying with Bactine.

I have someone coming on Friday to trim her hooves and teach me how but I'd like to get started with the treatment ASAP.  

Any guidance would be awesome!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 24, 2019)

Does she chew at her feet a lot?


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 24, 2019)

I'd try a Betadine soak, clip back all that hair so the place will dry out and then keep her in a clean, dry place.   After it dries out a bit, I'd apply Nustock until healed.  https://www.nustock.com/

Nustock is worth every penny to have on hand for various and sundry things for animals of all kinds.


----------



## Stang7222 (Sep 25, 2019)

She does chew her feet a little.  I have a vet coming by Friday afternoon to take a look.  In the meantime I'll order some  Nustock, it seems pretty handy.

Thanks


----------



## Stang7222 (Sep 27, 2019)

Update:

The vet came and cleaned Sofia up a bit for me.  She gave a zinc injection.  She also gave me:

 Zinpro 120: 1/2 tablespoon with feed once a day for 14 days

Oxytet soaked gauze: scrub once a day for 5 days.

The great news is she says my little herd seems very happy and healthy!


----------

